# Teddy bear style for Beau



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Your groomer will be able to trim him up in a teddy bear clip before his adult coat comes in. Since it's kind of a puppy look anyway, it shouldn't be too hard. Just let her know what your version of the teddy bear clip is.


----------

